# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  синий экран с английским текстом...

## Зара

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer/

  If this is the first time you’ve seen this stop errors screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow these steps:
  Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the stop message, disable the driver or check with the manufactured for driver updates. Try changing video adapters.
  Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable BIOS memory options such as cashing or shadowing. If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then select Safe Mode.
  Technical information:
  ***STOP: 0x000000 (0x0000005, 0x88EFA8DA, 0x9398324C, 0x00000000)
  ***fltmr.sys – Adress 88EFA8DA base at 88EDB000, DateStamp 4a5bbf11

иногда (до обеда - 4 раза) выкидывает такое окно, перезагружаю - снова работает нормально, не могу определить при каких процессах (то при большом объеме работы, то при режиме простоя)
какие нужны данные, я напишу, только помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## ZMayk

Возможно проблема с памятью.
http://www.oszone.net/8724/Memory_Test

----------

Зара (15.07.2011)

----------


## старрой

конфигурацию системника и когда/после чего всё началось

----------


## Зара

всем пока спасибо, но скорее всего, проблема была с блоком питания и напряжением в эл.сети...
потому что у меня (в другом кабинете) на настройке он не гаснул, и у спецов тоже, а только в том кабинете, где поставили...
а комп просто поменяли на новый... и он не гаснет!

---------- Post added at 20:59 ---------- Previous post was at 20:57 ----------




> конфигурацию системника и когда/после чего всё началось


вот и было самое интересное, что началось сразу после установки на положенное рабочее место!
притом вне зависимости от процессов
а конфигурацию уже не помню, я уже в отпуске...

----------


## старрой

:drinks:

----------


## slava.sse

может память конфликтует ибо с материнкой(при условии что она или одна или стоят 2 одинаковые планки для 2-х канального режима,или же просто стоят 2 планки разных фирм и они не совместимы меж собой,попробуйте запустить комп с одной планкой памяти,вообще-то рекомендуется использовать память или самсунг,или hynix или корсары или кингстон,остальные почти все,кроме оверклокерских,считаются просто нонейм

----------


## bj0ker

> память или самсунг,или hynix или корсары или кингстон,остальные почти все,кроме оверклокерских,считаются просто нонейм


А почему самсунг и hynix стоят рядом с нормальными брендовскими И

----------


## старрой

> А почему самсунг и hynix стоят рядом с нормальными брендовскими И


*Бренд* (англ. brand, [br?nd] — товарный знак, торговая марка) — термин в маркетинге, символизирующий комплекс информации о компании, продукте или услуге; популярная, легко-узнаваемая и юридически защищённая символика какого-либо производителя или продукта.
*Samsung* Group (Самсунг Груп) — промышленный концерн (группа компаний), один из крупнейших в Южной Корее, основанный в Корее в 1938 году. На мировом рынке известен как производитель высокотехнологичных компонентов, телекоммуникационного оборудования, бытовой техники, аудио- и видео устройств.
Слово «Самсунг» (кор. И, ИИ, русское написание согласно нормам практической транскрипции — «самсон») в корейском языке означает «три звезды». Возможна связь такого названия с тремя сыновьями основателя Samsung Ли Бён Чхоль (И?), младший сын которого Ли Гон Хи (И?) возглавлял компанию до апреля 2008 года, в нарушение всех восточных традиций наследования, в согласии с которыми старший сын наследует большую часть семейной собственности.[2]
 Далее самообразование и поисковики помогут .

----------


## andron2900

а может проблема с чем то еще, вот рекомендую тему для обсуждения
http://cyber-worlds.cn/forum/showthr...t=%C1%D1%CE%C4

вообще советую методом замены запчастей искать неисправность, причин может быть много: память, блок питания, отвал чипсета, корявые дрова, глючная видяха, и т.д. и т.п.

----------

Зара (17.08.2011)

----------


## bj0ker

> вообще советую методом замены запчастей искать неисправность, причин может быть много: память, блок питания, отвал чипсета, корявые дрова, глючная видяха, и т.д. и т.п.


Поддерживаю... просто такой ошибки нигде не видел...

----------

Зара (17.08.2011)

----------

